# partner website down!



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

welp.. not driving until I see it go back up! driver app is fine, but can't access recent trips.


----------



## hanger (Nov 10, 2014)

UberOne said:


> welp.. not driving until I see it go back up! driver app is fine, but can't access recent trips.


Same here in Chicago. Not going back online until my recent trips show up


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

Same here in SF. Trips not showing up.


----------



## Nesnas (Aug 27, 2014)

Same in Dc . f**k Uber


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

I m taking a break too. Let it surge let it surge


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

Coming to a city near you. Uber servers crash when you need them.
we should not expect much from uber NYE.


----------



## Markopolo (Sep 23, 2014)

Same here in MKE


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Must be North Korea again!


----------



## ELLE (Dec 17, 2014)

Yeah it's been surging here. I was going to log off for a bit when I saw trips not showing up but I'm stuck in multiple stop hell ... maybe I should just leave these jokers and go home


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Good time to slip in a dinner


----------



## C. Johnson (Oct 31, 2014)

Yep messing up here in CT..I thought it was just me! Lol...did a 30 minute trip and when I ended the trip it said..check back on the dashboard tomorrow....smh


----------



## Zendriver (Dec 20, 2014)

Is it worth heading out if the partner site is down? Do you still get credit for trips? This is frustrating, to say the least.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

Same in Richmond. I can log in, but that's it.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Zendriver said:


> Is it worth heading out if the partner site is down? Do you still get credit for trips? This is frustrating, to say the least.


We can't tell if we're getting credit. I just completed a 35 minute airport drop off and there was no total at the end and no way to check it online either. 
If they end up giving me the average time I'm screwed because I sat in a lot of traffic.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

I went offline. Anyone know if the pings are still coming through?


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

Zendriver said:


> Is it worth heading out if the partner site is down? Do you still get credit for trips? This is frustrating, to say the least.


You still get credit. However, I am taking a break, as I don't want to deal with pax asking how much is my trip. Also, you never know if the GPS in the app will be more missed up than ever


----------



## Zendriver (Dec 20, 2014)

I know what you mean about that UberDude2. I took a couple on a longer trip here in Portland Maine and they had me wait while one of the riders ran into her house. I'd expect it to pay almost $30 so I don't want to lose that. Maybe it's time to have a drink and enjoy a Friday night at home...


----------



## JohnnyBoy (Nov 11, 2014)

Same here in CT


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Zendriver said:


> I know what you mean about that UberDude2. I took a couple on a longer trip here in Portland Maine and they had me wait while one of the riders ran into her house. I'd expect it to pay almost $30 so I don't want to lose that. Maybe it's time to have a drink and enjoy a Friday night at home...


What I feared has happened. The total came up. It was an even $20. I've done this route before. It's more then that on a day with no traffic!


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Anyone back up yet?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Still down here. Hubby is out driving right now and I still can't log on to see his trips. I know he had one that isn't showing up, but haven't heard about any others yet. Really makes me nervous for the next two weeks when things will be even crazier.


----------



## C. Johnson (Oct 31, 2014)

JohnnyBoy said:


> Same here in CT


Johnny boy! U working tonight? I'm in Stamford right now! The app crash is making me worry tho


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

The website is up finally for me, but it's missing a fare. I had already emailed support so hopefully they will get it resolved without too much trouble. Does this happen a lot? We're new to this.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

nope.. still down


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

we uber drivers need to be able to reliably check our trips after each ride, if not, what are we, lyft?


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

and finally, I'd like to go out and catch those surge fares right now, but it's going to be stop and go


----------



## JohnnyBoy (Nov 11, 2014)

C. Johnson said:


> Johnny boy! U working tonight? I'm in Stamford right now! The app crash is making me worry tho


Yeah.. working tonight.. Its busy up here in Hartforf.. How's Stamford treating you? I hear there's money to be made down there!!


----------



## C. Johnson (Oct 31, 2014)

JohnnyBoy said:


> Yeah.. working tonight.. Its busy up here in Hartforf.. How's Stamford treating you? I hear there's money to be made down there!!


Yeah it's pretty good here! People stay tippin to!! Got tipped 7 times yesterday! Maybe cause of the holidays! Lol


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

9:40 ET it's down from Florida


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm definitely not risking the driver app crashing on me.. it happened last weekend right before I could begin a trip, and had to risk driving the pax without the insurance kicking in.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Drove two girls for 15 mins at least. App shows trip was cancelled.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

looks like csr's are going to keep busy tonight!


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

It's back up.
https://partners.uber.com/#!/dashboard will show you your ratings for the day, as well as some other interesting tidbits, it's new to me. Not sure if anyone has seen that page regularly. I was directed there right before the crash.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

can't really check out the rating for the day since it quickly reverts to the new dashboard.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

but yes, it is back up now, at least for me!


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Did they just roll out a new platform on the busiest travel day of the year and during the busiest season of the year? That wasn't very "uber" of them at all.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I have the site down and the driver app keeps freezing up in Cleveland


----------



## C. Johnson (Oct 31, 2014)

I did 5 trips since the crash and all 5 not showing on recent trips! I will be pissed if Uber does not give me credit from those trips! Can't even see the fare..smh but how convient the rating still works...smh


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

UberOne said:


> can't really check out the rating for the day since it quickly reverts to the new dashboard.


Hit the stop button on your browser and you can linger there, browse around.


----------



## UberHouston. (Dec 20, 2014)

Some of those trips which happened to be surged do not show up on partners statement.


----------



## UbermanFLL (Oct 1, 2014)

Same issues in Fort Lauderdale.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

C. Johnson said:


> I did 5 trips since the crash and all 5 not showing on recent trips! I will be pissed if Uber does not give me credit from those trips! Can't even see the fare..smh but how convient the rating still works...smh


I've had situations where a ride showed up over an hour later. I'm hoping it will be okay. The data exists, it is just not populating the fields at this moment.

The website display is not the database, it's just a visual tool.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I will make one more trip but if this one will shows up as Cancelled or not counted, I am off for today.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

The one that was missing for my husband is showing up now, but I can't figure out where you find your running total on this new dashboard. It isn't in invoices that I can find. I like the idea of a live status and some of the other features, but they really should have either rolled this out sooner or done it later if it was going to be so buggy.


----------



## C. Johnson (Oct 31, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> I've had situations where a ride showed up over an hour later. I'm hoping it will be okay. The data exists, it is just not populating the fields at this moment.
> 
> The website display is not the database, it's just a visual tool.


I hope u are right. Would hate to continue making trips and none of them show up and there is really no way I could prove those fares were valid.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Now my Cancelled trip shows as paid but only for 7 minutes, while the trip was actually 15 mins long. So I will get paid half the fare ....


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

7Miles said:


> Now my Cancelled trip shows as paid but only for 7 minutes, while the trip was actually 15 mins long. So I will get paid half the fare ....


So you were just sitting still with no driving and there is no minimum fare in the city you work in? You didnt get paid for half the fare


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Big Machine said:


> So you were just sitting still with no driving and there is no minimum fare in the city you work in? You didnt get paid for half the fare


Never mind, the 7 minutes trip shows up for something else.It was correct 7 minutes trip. But the trip that shows Rider Cancelled and I drove for at least 15 minutes and it still $0.
Man, what a mess


----------



## Johnny O (Jul 3, 2014)

Partner's Website is working now in Los Angeles


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

@Cassandria, The new dashboard is in addition to the regular dashboard.


----------



## NWFLdriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Figures. This was the first day I actually was able to get out since waiting almost two weeks for uber to get my documents straight (even after I went to meet with a real human when they came to town here to avoid any problems like that). I never even saw a total for my very first trip and just did my second one. Not to mention I received an email about them giving a guaranteed rate for this weekend as long as you stay logged in for the whole hour. About once an hour, it shut down and put me offline for no reason. Nice way to get out of paying.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I can't get either one of them to work reliably for more than a minute or two. I really don't think they handled this well at all. They should have sent an email to us about an update and a possibility of service interruption and they definitely shouldn't have tried to roll this out today. Not very impressive at all for a cutting edge technology company. I haven't coded in years, but if I had tried to launch something this buggy on this large of a platform, I would have been fired, but not before being lashed with a network cable.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

The partners site has been up and down all night. Every trip that I've completed tonight after the partner site went down I was able to view the Waybill, so I know they have the records, even though you can't fetch them currently.

I think they are migrating data from somewhere to somewhere. I think they forced the "signout" because everyone was hammering them, so they needed time to fix something - just an assumption.

The one thing I do hope that they are doing is moving or doing something to prevent the stuff that happened on Halloween. I would give them to like 10am Saturday to start *****ing about anything wrong.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Same here in dallas. Did a nice long trip. Fare was n/a no recent trips. Lyft is on.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Hubby signed up for Lyft at the same time as Uber. Haven't heard from Lyft since he did his mentor ride and sent his information. Everything was approved so not sure what the hold up is, but would like to be able to compare the two.


----------



## JohnnyBoy (Nov 11, 2014)

That's not a new Dashboard.. It's just a data dump without the nice nav menus and formatting.. We're just seeing the back end


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I agree that it isn't as pretty, but it has features the other dashboard doesn't so they're doing something and they should have warned drivers before doing it. It would have made for far fewer headaches for us and for them.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I agree that it isn't as pretty, but it has features the other dashboard doesn't so they're doing something and they should have warned drivers before doing it. It would have made for far fewer headaches for us and for them.


Most of the time, someone screws up and flips the wrong switch. Even Uber has stupid IT people. It's also possible they had a data center go down, and this is a incomplete disaster copy. Really we won't know until they say something.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

We were down for a good while too, but I was able to pull up all of tonight's trips on my dashboard just a few minutes ago. Everything looks correct on my end.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

trips are slow to show up on the invoice, but they are showing up in recent trips on the driver app.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> It's back up.
> https://partners.uber.com/#!/dashboard will show you your ratings for the day, as well as some other interesting tidbits, it's new to me. Not sure if anyone has seen that page regularly. I was directed there right before the crash.


This dashboard is an older version of the current dashboard. The newer dashboard has less information such as ratings but is cleaner (IMHO). It also has the current invoice that gives week to date income/invoice.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm in LA and one of my todays trip is not showing up, not even in "recent trips" and I have done few more after those are showing up. I remember the name of the customer and pick up location, but how will I prove this??


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

The 2 fares I was missing just appeared on tonight's trip list.


----------



## Ed DC (Nov 10, 2014)

Uber app is now down in DC. Cannot log in to go online. Anyone else same experience??


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

I just checked my trips from last night and everything is correct. At least for me, it looks like everything recorded correctly.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

in retrospect, there was probably more alarm and panic than necessary since I had a feeling trips weren't going to disappear for anyone, but the whole thing was one major inconvenience that potentially resulted in wage losses.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberOne said:


> in retrospect, there was probably more alarm and panic than necessary since I had a feeling trips weren't going to disappear for anyone, but the whole thing was one major inconvenience that potentially resulted in wage losses.


I agree. They will need to mature their IT processes. Every company goes through this, even tech companies. One thing that would be really nice is a separate platform/website that would show the health or availability time. Something to at least acknowledge that "hey we know it's broken, we're working on it". That kind of transparency helps put trust back into their people.


----------



## bulabula1 (Oct 9, 2014)

When I try to sign in to my customer app, I keep getting a "Network error" "Sign in failed" message


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Uber site is back up now. Showing all my trips.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberOne said:


> I'm definitely not risking the driver app crashing on me.. it happened last weekend right before I could begin a trip, and had to risk driving the pax without the insurance kicking in.


Why did you HAVE to risk it?


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

Is it down again?


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

cancel that, it was just being slow


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

bulabula1 said:


> When I try to sign in to my customer app, I keep getting a "Network error" "Sign in failed" message


This started happening to me Friday on my driver app. Contacted support. They said reset my phone and update. I did. Now it says "No cellular Service. Try moving your vehicle...." but shows five bars. Support also suggested I fill out the phone exchange form to get a different phone for $100 (deposit). They're already (currently) charging me $40 a month for a phone that doesn't work and they want $100 to change it out? Um, no. I tried everything but still can't go online. ....the whole weekend. It's already cost me $100. Now support has stopped answering my support request on the issue. I think they're having some big problems.


----------



## Al. T (Dec 26, 2014)

I hate when it crashes, but sometimes its hard to refuse the double and triple surcharges, so what i do is log my trips the old school way. Just in case they try to pull a fast one. You can always track your trips if you are using another app for the navigation, you can more or less determine the time spent driving, along with your mile rate and min rate. After all everything still is insured right just becuase there having software issues doesn't mean you necessarily have to stop especially when the surge is on .


----------

